# Uber should not display surge on our screens



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow that would put an end to a lot of gami g...

...testing the rant level today


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dauction said:


> Wow that would put an end to a lot of gami g...
> 
> ...testing the rant level today


Not as good as the booster seat thread.

But not a bad effort.

I'm already in hot water so no rants here. 
Hell, I'll even give you a like.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber should get rid of surge all together.

Pax hate it and try to game it. Pax try to wait it out. I've driven thru 10 mile wide surges at 2X or more for half an hour and not a ping. Pax are trying to get base fares and won't bite at surge pricing. They all tell em as much anyways.

Just figure out how much annual revenue is from surge, and add it to the base fares without any disclosure. Announce to pax you've gotten rid of surge. We all win.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not as good as the booster seat thread.
> 
> But not a bad effort.
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to see what Drivers would come up with to try and discover when where and how much surges are if they are blind to the INfo ..What new strategies would appear ..

Side Note ..ADMIN get rid of this LAME grin .. Replace with the Old Big Grin Green Version


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What is this "Surge" that you speak of, and where might I acquire her?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber should get rid of surge all together.
> 
> Pax hate it and try to game it. Pax try to wait it out. I've driven thru 10 mile wide surges at 2X or more for half an hour and not a ping. Pax are trying to get base fares and won't bite at surge pricing. They all tell em as much anyways.
> 
> Just figure out how much annual revenue is from surge, and add it to the base fares without any disclosure. Announce to pax you've gotten rid of surge. We all win.


 Not bad....I'd like to see a $5 Base Fare ...then Miles and Time . As a PAX I wouldn't think twice about getting into a "taxi" and knowing the ride would cost at least $5


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I want to see is driver’s receiving penalties for cherry picking. Passing off short trips to others so you can get a long trip is just screwing other drivers. First offense should be grounds for 5 day suspension, continued offense’s should be grounds for permanent de-activation.
Before anyone here complains that it’s a driver’s right to accept or refuse think for a moment, those that cherrypick are steLing from other drivers.


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 9, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber should get rid of surge all together.
> 
> Pax hate it and try to game it. Pax try to wait it out. I've driven thru 10 mile wide surges at 2X or more for half an hour and not a ping. Pax are trying to get base fares and won't bite at surge pricing. They all tell em as much anyways.
> 
> Just figure out how much annual revenue is from surge, and add it to the base fares without any disclosure. Announce to pax you've gotten rid of surge. We all win.


What about the areas who get snow storms?
People still need to go places, and no one in their right mind is going out in snow and ice for regular rates.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do that every day.

Pay is not condusive to weather conditions.


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 9, 2019)

I live in an area that doesn't get snow often. The roads are hectic and not many drivers out. Before the surge change, it was easy to make 4 figures a day when we get hit.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I want to see is driver's receiving penalties for cherry picking. Passing off short trips to others so you can get a long trip is just screwing other drivers. First offense should be grounds for 5 day suspension, continued offense's should be grounds for permanent de-activation.
> Before anyone here complains that it's a driver's right to accept or refuse think for a moment, those that cherrypick are steLing from other drivers.


 That is nonsense and you know it.
As long as the base fares are less than $10 if you can come in my vehicle for less than $10 for my trouble and for my operating expenses there is no way I will ever stop cherry picking !
Being a contractor means I have to make decisions about profit and loss and I will not be taken rides where I'm not making a profit.
That's why the 1st mile in a cab it's almost $10. That is the reason and you can rant about it all you want but it makes sense. Well you should be complaining about is UBER allowing to get in your vehicle close the door and set the bottom down for some lousy three dollars , That is what you should be complaining about


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Halcyon said:


> I live in an area that doesn't get snow often. The roads are hectic and not many drivers out. Before the surge change, it was easy to make 4 figures a day when we get hit.


Ya $00.00... just sayin'


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

4/10 effort


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I want to see is driver's receiving penalties for cherry picking. Passing off short trips to others so you can get a long trip is just screwing other drivers. First offense should be grounds for 5 day suspension, continued offense's should be grounds for permanent de-activation.
> Before anyone here complains that it's a driver's right to accept or refuse think for a moment, those that cherrypick are steLing from other drivers.


Well Petey... !0 - $4,00 trips with a 30% chance of tips is as desirable as 1 - $35.00 trip with possibly no tip... just sayin' 
And in my market the shorter trips require less mileage than the long one...


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

If they always charged what they should be charging for this service & the money we spend on expenses, we wouldn't need surge. 

Besides, inflating fares was always illegal for taxis, so why were Uber & Lyft able to get away with this obviously illegal act?!


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber should get rid of surge all together.
> 
> Pax hate it and try to game it. Pax try to wait it out. I've driven thru 10 mile wide surges at 2X or more for half an hour and not a ping. Pax are trying to get base fares and won't bite at surge pricing. They all tell em as much anyways.
> 
> Just figure out how much annual revenue is from surge, and add it to the base fares without any disclosure. Announce to pax you've gotten rid of surge. We all win.


Sounds good. I drive in Chicago. I'll do spring and summer, and you can do fall and winter, k? /smh


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Putting the surge on the screen helps them manipulate drivers to get them where they want them.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I do that every day.
> 
> Pay is not condusive to weather conditions.


I have to disagree. Living in Minnesota (life long) driving a Jeep I live for snow days because the pay is conducive with the weather. My biggest paydays are mostly during snowstorms. People still have to get somewhere so they'll pay more and the immigrants don't like to drive in the bad weather.


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> What about the areas who get snow storms?
> People still need to go places, and no one in their right mind is going out in snow and ice for regular rates.


If rates are high enough they will. Because most drivers won't be risking it anyway so you'll be super busy printing money all day.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I have to disagree. Living in Minnesota (life long) driving a Jeep I live for snow days because the pay is conducive with the weather. My biggest paydays are mostly during snowstorms. People still have to get somewhere so they'll pay more and the immigrants don't like to drive in the bad weather.


 Yeah I had a great day in St Cloud yesterday and agree immigrants ..our Local Somalis (mostly great guys) hate driving in the snow... I only have front wheel drive but Snow tires made it a breeze


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Halcyon said:


> What about the areas who get snow storms?
> People still need to go places, and no one in their right mind is going out in snow and ice for regular rates.


We had a few snow days in Reno and I got the impression I was one of very few drivers out after the surge change. I made double the amount on the old surge model. All fares were at base rate last time and passengers complained that "no drivers were online" when they wanted rides earlier (before I somehow got their ping.) Pizza place also said I was the only driver doing delivery....



Fisfis said:


> If rates are high enough they will. Because most drivers won't be risking it anyway so you'll be super busy printing money all day.


Slower road conditions mean less trips per hour means less money than a regular night given inclement weather and no surge.


----------

